# A couple of recent asbestos links



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

A couple of recent articles from the Seattle Times regarding asbestos exposures. The first article details L&I allegations regarding an apartment owner who is being fined $160,000 fro repeated occurrences of having untrained and poorly protected employees remove asbestos popcorn. The second link is in regards to the environmental exposure of Sumas Washington by asbestos laden floodwaters, derived from a serpentine rich geologic body

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2012881337_asbestos13m.html

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2012812562_asbestos05m.html


----------

